# power-glo T5 ho vs zoo med t5 ho



## AsEpSiS (Aug 31, 2012)

Is there any differece between the two? It seems like the zoo med bulbs are regularly cheaper....is there any reason for this? What brand would y'all reccommend?

I have a 125g tank that I'm planning on planting heavily. I have reflective ballasts that have 2 46" 54watt power-glo t5 ho and 2 unknown bulbs that emit a blueish light(I bought the light hood second hand, those bulbs came with it). I'd like to replace those "blueish" lights with some t5 ho bulbs, but I'm confused on which brand to get. Please give me some advice


----------



## Dejong (Sep 27, 2012)

You could always try and pair the power glo with the life glo tubes. That's what I have and that seems to work for me


----------

